# Front Air Deflector



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

The traverse is much wider in the front, I'd take some measurements before I spent a penny on buying one. I am also sure it has a completley different fastener pattern so you will be cutting and drillin git to make it work. There are alot of aftermarket options specifically for the Cruze, I would start there.


----------



## Bgerk68 (Aug 14, 2011)

True, the vehicle itself is wider but below the front bumper where it attaches its significantly smaller, may actually be too small. Just like the Cruze it sits underneath and isnt the exact size of the car itself. As for fasteners, simple clips and some small holes that would never be seen unless on your back looking up. All I have found is Body kits...I have not seen any type of aire dam/deflector out there yet. This kind of mod gets done to soo many other cars, surprised no one has tried it yet on the Cruze.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

if you can wait until next weekend i could measure my traverse when i get back in town.


----------



## Bgerk68 (Aug 14, 2011)

LARRY01Z28 said:


> if you can wait until next weekend i could measure my traverse when i get back in town.


 
Sounds good! Thanks!


----------

